# Laguna Spindle Sander SS-14 MSANOS14x14



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

I am glad you like your newe sander.

I bought a Grizzly about 2 years ago now with the belt and spindles both. That is slightly noisy; but that is my only complaint about it!


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Great review.
Thanks!


----------

